# Where to find Suet in Chicagoland and suburbs



## Nam (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi there! I need to buy some suet htis week....can anyone tell me where I can get it in Chicago????or suburbs??


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2005)

A major supermarket should have it.  I have found supermarkets don;t always put out every item they have.  Ask in the meat dept. and they will probably have it in the back.


----------

